# Hello Ladies and Gents



## Tinkerbell10 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello Ladies and Gents,

Just joined this site after some rather shocking news last night when we got our results back from DH's sperm test - ZERO sperm!! 
We have been trying for well over a year with no success (which is probably not alot compared to some of you on here) so went to the GP a month back to start doing some tests. I am 33 and DH is 30 so did not want to leave it any longer in case we did find any problems and boy did we. We are both still trying to come to terms with the result and DH have now been booked in for blood hormone tests and another sperm sample test next week. 
In addition I have my first Ultrasound scan next week which I'm hoping will come out clean but I'm not holding my breath.

Our GP which has been really nice and understanding so far has sent off a referal the to Oxford fertility Clinic and so I am hoping we will get an appointment there soonish.

TBH - at the moment I can't think about anything else but the results we got back last night and the thought of not even having a slight chance of having by DH's baby is devastating. I know there might be options such as TESE (sp?) and ICSI but whatever we decide and whatever options the clinic will offer us I know we are embarking on a long and  painful journey and I am so glad to have found this site with lots of other people in similar situations who I'm sure will understand, provide support and where maybe I can also give something back.   to all!


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Tinkerbell   

Welcome to Fertility Friends-Warning-very addictive site  

It is very difficult to come to terms that you can't have dh's baby but there are some wonderful threads here that people are in the same situation that you can chat with-someone will be along soon to give you some links

Good luck with your tests next week  

Larkles
xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Tinkerbell- 

 that's tough news to hear- glad your doc is being supportive and getting you appts quickly

We had TESE and ICSI due to my husbands paralysis- they only need a few sperm as they inject them direct- 1 sperm 1 egg- so fingers crossed for you- a lot will depend on where the prob is- and you should find that out soon. 

Livity K


----------



## Tinkerbell10 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for nice replies  Livity and Larkles  Suspect I will spend quite a lot of time on this site in the months and years to come and glad to meet such nice people already


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Tinkerbell and welcome to Fertility Friends 

   I know first hand how devastating it is to receive these results, we were in the same situation to yourself, we tried TESE but unfortunately found nothing, so after a LOT of thinking and talking we decided that we'd go down the donor route. DH was really keen, but i wasn't at first, months went by and we both decided to give ICSI a go with using donor sperm. We're so glad now that we did, but it was a tough desicion to make. Our 3rd (and last) attempt at ICSI brought us our daughter. And do you know what? I'd say 95% of people say she looks so much like here daddy! So i'm sure that IF you do go down this route they will get a match as close as they possibly can, lets see what your clinic says though, you may not have to even think about this  
Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE

We even have a place for the men to chat to each other if your other half is interested?
*The Mens Room ~ *CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!
Here are the boards for Oxfordshire (Also some topics about your clinic in there too)
Click here

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------

